# November Camping on the Front



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone Camp on The Wasatch Front in late November? I struck out last week but will be back for more punishment late November and was wondering if any of you camp that late. 

I understand there will be a lot of snow and the hunt will be wildly different from what I just did. 

I am prepared to camp in the cold that late I was just curious as to where I could. Thanks guys.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Big difference in Nov 1 and Nov 30. My boys birthday is early Nov, weather has been ok during that time... come Thanksgiving and outside deep fat frying my turkeys, its been colder than a witches you know what.

When will you be camping? Camping in what? Tent? RV?


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah...I've done it in a hammock.

......wanna buy a hammock?


----------



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Big difference in Nov 1 and Nov 30. My boys birthday is early Nov, weather has been ok during that time... come Thanksgiving and outside deep fat frying my turkeys, its been colder than a witches you know what.
> 
> When will you be camping? Camping in what? Tent? RV?
> 
> -DallanC


I'll probably throw my Canvas Cutter bed roll in the back of my pickup. I would like to sit outside at night by a fire though too. I thought about doing what everyone else does and hang out on Skyline Drive. Just curious really...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not sure when they close the upper gate but it seems like Nov 15th.


----------



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

I imagine that road gets tough with snow anyway and the deer down way low anyway... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

reece_mess16 said:


> Does anyone Camp on The Wasatch Front in late November? I struck out last week but will be back for more punishment late November and was wondering if any of you camp that late.
> 
> I understand there will be a lot of snow and the hunt will be wildly different from what I just did.
> 
> I am prepared to camp in the cold that late I was just curious as to where I could. Thanks guys.


I dont typically camp, just day hunt where I can fit it in. typically deer are lower that time of year as others have stated


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My boy did a scouting winter campout last Nov, he took my 0 degree bag and froze his butt off. Another kid had a -40 bag and was toasty. My boy came home and demanded one for himself. Ironically they were from Recreational Outlet and were cheaper than normal bags elsewhere! So far he's used the -40 bag a couple more times and loves it. Its like being wrapped in memory foam lol.


-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That just sounds miserable. If I still lived in Sandy I would offer you the spare bedroom in my house to keep you from doing that!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The secret to staying warm winter camping is called a thermal break. You cannot sleep on the ground without a thermal break. This includes hammocks and cots. An air mattress will not do it. The air in the mattress gets cold as the surrounding air and transfers cold into the sleeping bag. I did a lot of winter camping when I was a young scout and we learned how to stay warm. You do not need a minus 40 degree bag to do it, put a pad under you and it will reflect the heat and hold in the warmth and keep the air, snow, or ground from sucking the heat out of the bag. Wear a stocking cap and wool socks as well. Most of your body heat is lost through your head. Don't sleep in your clothing and do wear thermals. Pretty simple and well worth the little effort it takes. I have recently switched to hammock camping and am learning what is most comfortable and warm under which temperatures to use. Last November, my wife and I spent 3 days and 2 nights at Grand Canyon. We slept in a tent and hammocks. I used a 40 degree bag with a 3/8 inch thick pad under me. Temps were in the low 30's and got down to 32 one night. We put a down comforter over the top of us and we slept toasty. We just got back from 8 days in Oregon staying in New Port at a beach camp ground. Temps dropped into the mid 40's a few nights and again, I slept with an under quilt on the bottom and a down comforter on top.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Layers are key, and as bow_dude stated not just on top. I use a yoga pad as a first layer, then a blanket and another blanket, then a sleeping bag, then my sleeping bag and finally a blanket on top, this is all on top of a large Cabelas cot. If you don't have the layers under you the air will suck the heat right out. It got down to 27* during the muzzy hunt last week and I was nice and warm. This weekend the rifle elk hunt will be a little chilly too but I will be in my tent all layered up at just under 10k feet elevation.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

lucky duck said:


> Layers are key, and as bow_dude stated not just on top. I use a yoga pad as a first layer, then a blanket and another blanket, then a sleeping bag, then my sleeping bag and finally a blanket on top, this is all on top of a large Cabelas cot. If you don't have the layers under you the air will suck the heat right out. It got down to 27* during the muzzy hunt last week and I was nice and warm. This weekend the rifle elk hunt will be a little chilly too but I will be in my tent all layered up at just under 10k feet elevation.


...and you carry this all on your back hiking in (Front Camping)?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

3/8" or 1/2" Ensolite (closed cell foam) will insulate you while laying directly on ice.
Throw a Thermarest on top for a little more comfort if you want.

I carry a small piece about a foot square in my pack to sit on when the ground is cold.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

gdog said:


> ...and you carry this all on your back hiking in (Front Camping)?


This is why you POWER LIFT during the off season :grin:

Just kidding, I didn't realize OP would be back packing in......


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you don't buy the cheap junk hammocks you will be just fine. I've slep on the front at 9000 feet in my Clark jungle hammock several times. Once in 2 feet of snow. I use a -20 bag and I have never been cold sleeping. I only get cold when I get out of my bag and get dressed in the morning. Only thing I do is boil all my water and put it in a bottle and put it in my sleeping bag. It does 2 things. One it keeps me warm. Two it keeps my water from freezing solid. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

